# Upcoming Fall Season



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i am going to hunt some exotics i am going to try to kill a axis but if not i will try something else


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

I drew an oryx tag for june, will have to wait till july to find out about elk and deer.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

HICK said:


> I drew an oryx tag for june, will have to wait till july to find out about elk and deer.


Im guessing an Oryx tag in New mexico?

My Dad and I put in for the last 4 years, along with Ibex...
but no luck yet


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> yeah i am going to hunt some exotics i am going to try to kill a axis but if not i will try something else


sounds like fun
hunting Axis is fun, and let me tell ya, the meat is the greatest!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet we will be staying in the loge so they are really good cooks


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> Sweet we will be staying in the loge so they are really good cooks


Are you hunting them in Texas? or another Exotic Ranch?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

no we are hunting them at a new one in stigler oklahoma like 19 miles from re house but there is some good ones in there but next year i am going to teaxs to kill some


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

2wyoming said:


> Im guessing an Oryx tag in New mexico?
> 
> My Dad and I put in for the last 4 years, along with Ibex...
> but no luck yet


Yeah in new mexico, This is my second tag I think I will probably try to kill this one with my bow. As far as Ibex I have not had any luck with that one, but I went with my uncle on his bow hunt and after that I don't really care if I ever draw it. That is some f-ing rough country.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

HICK said:


> Yeah in new mexico, This is my second tag I think I will probably try to kill this one with my bow. As far as Ibex I have not had any luck with that one, but I went with my uncle on his bow hunt and after that I don't really care if I ever draw it. That is some f-ing rough country.


good luck


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

hopefully ill git to skip school and me and dad r goin to try to go to ohio for a deer hunt


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Bowhunt4life said:


> hopefully ill git to skip school and me and dad r goin to try to go to ohio for a deer hunt


Sweet what part of ohio


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

HICK said:


> Yeah in new mexico, This is my second tag I think I will probably try to kill this one with my bow. As far as Ibex I have not had any luck with that one, but I went with my uncle on his bow hunt and after that I don't really care if I ever draw it. That is some f-ing rough country.


My Dad knows an outfitter that does the Ibex, and Oryx hunts, and he said the terrain was crazy for the Ibex.

Rocky Hills, and Steep as crap


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just gonna try hunting in a park/game land near here for bucks. Might have to drive a whole thirty minutes!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup backyard special this year, maybe a 1200 acre farm depends on how much work i do so i can drive there


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet i wish i had that much land


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

no, not anything special but I will be goose hunting on my uncles farm this fall


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

im gonna draw for an elk tag this year on fort peck with my bow and its a guaranteed tag so its gonna be awesome


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

just the normal. gana go more elk huntin this year tho.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

bear in canada for me.if that dont work out itll be russien hogs in s.c.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> bear in canada for me.if that dont work out itll be russien hogs in s.c.


what?!?!?!?!?!? i which i had your money!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

this has been planed for yearsssssss. and i think your the one getting paid 10 dollers an hour folding shirts. i do landscaping on the side. and i worked all summer for the trip.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> this has been planed for yearsssssss. and i think your the one getting paid 10 dollers an hour folding shirts. i do landscaping on the side. and i worked all summer for the trip.


so do i my friend. I get a bunch of my money doing landscaping. I guess i am just a bit more picky with my money then you.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

sounds to me like you blow yours more. or you do yards cheap. its got to be one of the two


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> sounds to me like you blow yours more. or you do yards cheap. its got to be one of the two


you call $ 60 a yard cheap????


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> sounds to me like you blow yours more. or you do yards cheap. its got to be one of the two


i only think i blow my money on is my bank, gun, camps( marine sniping camp, snow bird, Ohio shooting champions) 
snowbird is a Christian camp in the NC mountains that my sister works for so i only have to pay for food. marine camp is a week long camp at camp Butner NC. Marines snipers come in a teach you how to shoot. ( i got for free because my club pays for me, and no lodging because i stay in barracks, and Ohio i have to pay 100 for food.) i think you blow your money more,


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

then you got no excuse not going on a bear hunt. ten yards and you could go.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> sounds to me like you blow yours more. or you do yards cheap. its got to be one of the two


i only think i blow my money on is my bank, gun, camps( marine sniping camp, snow bird, Ohio shooting champions) 
snowbird is a Christian camp in the NC mountains that my sister works for so i only have to pay for food. marine camp is a week long camp at camp Butner NC. Marines snipers come in a teach you how to shoot. ( i got for free because my club pays for me, and no lodging because i stay in barracks, and Ohio i have to pay 100 for food.) i think you blow your money more, for example your 2 dozen arrows are worth 3oo dallors!!! + you 1000 dollar gun!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

yea but i get to bring home meat and a mount with what i blow my money on.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> yea but i get to bring home meat and a mount with what i blow my money on.


so do i!!!!!! i drot home 50 lb of meat with my 700 dollar gun i bought last year!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

I am going on my anual alabama hunt but it is actualy jan. we can take two bucks two doe and hogs it a cook for yourself hunt but hey I cook they can all do clean up. next summer hoping for exotics in texas


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

same with my bow. not my faught you got to have a 700 doller gun


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> same with my bow. not my faught you got to have a 700 doller gun


i also brot home a 120 lb of meat with my $300 blow! any my falt you neeed a $1000 gun and $800 dollar gun!! 
i think we stend your money the same! just realized that. other then the fact that i probably make more and put more in the bank for that 10grand truck!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

the most one of my guns coast was 600 and the most iv spent on a hunting wepon was 1,235 on my bow. wich ill use for who knows how meany years.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> the most one of my guns coast was 600 and the most iv spent on a hunting wepon was 1,235 on my bow. wich ill use for who knows how meany years.


what ever but gesssssssss 1200 bucks.............................. thats a car!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

got one of those to.


----------

